# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Barošanas bloka pārbūve

## Osvalds007

1986. gadā uztaisīju barošanas bloku , kura shēma bija publicēta žurnālā Radio.
Shēma nepatika un to mazliet pārtaisīju:


Šis barošanas bloks kalpoja labi un uzticami vairāk kā 20 gadus. Trūkums bija lielie gabarīti. 
Atradu mazu korpusu un nolēmu šo shēmu uzlabot.


Mētājās barošanās bloks no portatīvā datora , mazo gabarītu dēļ nolēmu to izmantot.
Te dažas fotopar aizsardzību , vēlāk tās ātrumu uzlaboju. Viss strādā un ir gan mazs , gan pietiekoši jaudīgs , manām vajadzībām.

----------


## kaspich

pag, es no parbuuves redzu vienu R starp izejnieku BE, un vienu downgroundu, preciiaaku reference aizstaajot ar 7810.. taa ir paarbuuve?
par to datora barotaaju.. sore, nesapratu.. kaads tur sakars ar leitotaaju izstraadajumiem? kas tie par paarspiestajiem ziimeejumiem??? kas tur uzlabots?????

----------


## Osvalds007

> pag, es no parbuuves redzu vienu R starp izejnieku BE, un vienu downgroundu, preciiaaku reference aizstaajot ar 7810.. taa ir paarbuuve?
> par to datora barotaaju.. sore, nesapratu.. kaads tur sakars ar leitotaaju izstraadajumiem? kas tie par paarspiestajiem ziimeejumiem??? kas tur uzlabots?????


 Atvainojos , miglaini uzrakstīju. Pirmajā attēlā shēma no radiožurnālu , ko izvēlējos 1985. gadā. Shēmu nedaudz uzlaboju un izgatavoju. Kalpoja vairāk kā 20 gadus. Tagad tā apnika , liela un smaga. Nolēmu uztaisīt jaunu . Man mētājās barošanas bloks ИПС-1. Labs izmērs , bet vāji parametri , tagad ar 1A neko nevar ieslēgt. 
Nolēmu izmantot korpusu.


Transformātora , taisngrieža vietā izmantoju barošanas bloku ( lādētāju ) no portatīvā datora ASUS. (22 V 3 A )ļoti labi iekļāvās esošajā korpusā. 
Viss vēl nav pabeigts , jo nav pislēgts ciparu indikātors. Izmantoju AVT 2126 kitu . ( Najmniejszy modul miliwoltomierza na LCD ). Tas jāpievieno un tad ielikšu foto. Mazs , kompakts un pietiekoši jaudīgs sīkiem darbiem.

Shemas un grafiki no mana partnera datora , viņš raksta krieviski, kamēr lodēju viņš zīmēja.

----------


## kaspich

nu, par to jau bija jautaajums: KAS tad taja sheemaa ir uzlabots???
otra lieta - nu, ok, man neskjiet iisti labi impulsnieka izmantoshana pirms lineaaraa.. vai nu tad taisam impulsnieku ar lielu kpd, vai lineaaro deelj troksnjiem , paarejas lietaam, u.t.t.

p.s. tam 1A bija normaala I aizsardziiba. savukaart, taads impulsnieks neturees ne kapacitatiivu slodzi, ne I paarslodzi. sore, es sho konceptu peec buutibas nesaprotu..

----------


## Osvalds007

Principā Tev piekrītu , baigi gudri tas nav... divi stabilizātori..utt.  Regulējama aizsardzība ir pašam regulātoram ... protams ja kas , tas kompja baroklis var nosvilt...vajadzēs tomēr atkārtot ar trafu barošanā , tad arī varēs palielināt spriegumu un strāvu...manas domas vairāk saistīja regulātors un regulējamā aizsardzība..

----------


## kaspich

nu, tiesa gan, taa I aizsardziiba tajaa otrajaa sheemaa.. pirmajaas 3..5..10ms izdos visu, ko vien var.. nee, ok, var jau likt hvz kaadus mosfetus, bet idejiski:
uzliec 100mA, bet iislaiciigi bloks izgaazh 10A  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

piekrītu! Par šo aizsardzību daudz ir strīdēts. šis nostrādes laiks nevar būt ne liels , ne mazs... par mazu var pāriet uzbudināšanas režīmā... par lielu arī slikti... pagaidām ar šo aizsardzību nekas nav nodedzis... bet tāda iespēja pastāv, teorētiski. Kādu , šada tipa , strāvas ierobežojošo un ātri nostrādājošu un lēnāk atjaunojošu aizsardzību vari ieteikt???

----------


## kaspich

nu, korekti uzkonstrueetu aatrdarbiigu aizsardziibu. katraa zinja, kaadas 10000 reizes aatrdarbiigaaka..
un pareizi uzbuuveeta - nekas tur nerosinaasies..

ar shaadu aizsardziibu nodegs VISS, kas vien var nodegt.. 
piedevaam, ka Tu domaa kliedeet reizes 5 lielaaku jaudu, kaa spej taja korpusaa ievietotais radiators?


p.s. turklaat, shajaa sheemaa iissavienojuma gadiijumaa taa I aizsardziiba vispaar nenostraadaas..

----------


## Osvalds007

par siltumu tur jāpadomā   17x3=51w nav maz tas pie 5v izejā... neatceros . laidu uz īso vai ne... teorētiski vajadzētu nostrādāt.... nav pie rokas tas baroklis..

----------


## kaspich

pag.
1. jaudas izkliede jaareejina pie sliktaakaa scenaarija;
2. tieshi teoreetiski tai aizsardziibai NAV jaanostraadaa  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

piekrītu , plūdīs tā strāva , kas iestādīta.. un tas nav labi...

----------


## kaspich

> piekrītu , plūdīs tā strāva , kas iestādīta.. un tas nav labi...


 nee, iisavienojuma gadiijumaa pluudiis MAKSIMAALA straava, [I aizsardziiba NESTRAADAAS VISPAAR] ko speej izdot pasaakums. veel vairaak - protams, deelj shadas paarslodzes aizsardziibas sheemas riisies ciet tas impulsnieks [labaakajaa gadiijumaa], sliktaakajaa - nokausies. respektiivi - gaidi dzirksteles.

nepareiza sheema/ideja.

----------


## Osvalds007

šo ideju izstrādāja Vācieši.. šis ir pakaļdarinājums...isā strāvu pārbaudīšu vēlreiz... vecajam variantam liku ampērmetru uz klemmēm un cik regulēju tik plūda...šitam to neesmu darījis...

----------


## kaspich

> šo ideju izstrādāja Vācieši.. šis ir pakaļdarinājums...isā strāvu pārbaudīšu vēlreiz... vecajam variantam liku ampērmetru uz klemmēm un cik regulēju tik plūda...šitam to neesmu darījis...


 ampermetrs NAV iissavienojums!

nezinu, ko/kaa vaacieshi izstraadaaja, bet te ir RUPJA lazha.

----------


## Osvalds007

Ampērmetrs nav īssavienojums??? No cik om sākas īssavienojums...??? 0 om ir tikai teorētiski , bet praktiski? Pa to nekad nebiju domājis?? Interesanti?

----------


## kaspich

> Ampērmetrs nav īssavienojums??? No cik om sākas īssavienojums...??? 0 om ir tikai teorētiski , bet praktiski? Pa to nekad nebiju domājis?? Interesanti?


 nu, bet.. tak padomaa... ja pinceti pieliksi? kas buus? ja 10cm garsh vadinjsh?
ampermetram kritiis saakot no 10..100mV ciparniekiem liidz 0.5V parastiem. vadu pretestiiba buus liidz/ap 1ohm.

kaa izskataas, mums vajadzeetu paariet pie vienkaarshaakaam lietaam, ne shaadiem barotaajiem..

----------


## Osvalds007

tas bija joks ...būšu darbnīcā , salikšu ritīgi uz īso...padomāšu par labākām shēmām!!!

----------


## kaspich

> tas bija joks ...būšu darbnīcā , salikšu ritīgi uz īso...padomāšu par labākām shēmām!!!


 shis arii bija joks?

----------


## Osvalds007

> shis arii bija joks?


 Tas nopietni!!!  Vecais kura shēma ir otrā no augšas gan nostrādāja vairāk kā 20 gadus un traņi izlidoja tikai vienu reizi...

----------


## kaspich

> Tas nopietni!!!  Vecais kura shēma ir otrā no augšas gan nostrādāja vairāk kā 20 gadus un traņi izlidoja tikai vienu reizi...


 nu, ja tranji izlidoja, tas ir fundamentaals fail. piedevaam, tur tak 5 gab., ja pareizi saprotu..

ari taa shema ir ar rupjaam lazhaam.

----------


## Osvalds007

var jau būt! Nevaru strīdēties... Teorija labi , bet laba un stipra teorija - vēl labāk!!  paļāvos uz aprakstu!

----------


## kaspich

> var jau būt! Nevaru strīdēties... Teorija labi , bet laba un stipra teorija - vēl labāk!!  paļāvos uz aprakstu!


 nu, un ko tad apraksts saka? ka viss ir super?

----------


## Osvalds007

orģinālā vācu shēma...tas žurnāls nav tik lēts ,lai liktu nestrādājošas shēmas...

----------


## kaspich

nu, un ko Tu no manis gribi? lai es iesaaceejiem paraadu orignjinaala kljudas? lai es paraadu veel virkni rupju kljuudu, kas ir Tavaa jaunajaa sheemaa?
jeb ko? 
jeb Tev taa kaa gruti pielec, ka starp stadiju straadaa/nestraadaa ir arii gradaacijas? 
paskaidro man luudzu, nah man sho visu pieraadiishanas epopeju? nu, lode kaa gribi savas parodijas. vienreiz nospraaga 5gab. 55.tranji.. super.. nu, nokausi visas savas konstrukcijas pie 2.iespeejas. pie treshaas - aizlidos pa gaisu izejnieki iisaa gadiijumaa.. super.

----------


## Osvalds007

Gribēju padiskutēt ..Laiks parādīs , caur kļūdām uz pilnību... tas tā tēlaini. Paskatīsimies , kas sanāks.. tas man ir hobijs un sagādā prieku...pat labāk , ja sadegs... meklēsim iemeslus...galvenais , lai kas notiek , tas dod virzību ...

----------


## kaspich

> Gribēju padiskutēt ..Laiks parādīs , caur kļūdām uz pilnību... tas tā tēlaini. Paskatīsimies , kas sanāks.. tas man ir hobijs un sagādā prieku...pat labāk , ja sadegs... meklēsim iemeslus...galvenais , lai kas notiek , tas dod virzību ...


 
taa jau kak raz nav diskuteshana. Tu nagla apshaubi manu kompetenci, raadot kaut kaadas sheemas, kuraas pats neko nerubii. raadi sveshus darbus, kur komentaari un pieziimes ir krievu valodaa, raadi sheemu, kas ir ''uzlabota'', tai pievienojot voltmetru un vienu pretestiibu, bet kvalitatiiva reference nomainita pret 7810. un, kad jautaaju - kur upgrade, seko.. klusums.. kur te diskusija? tu jau pat nejautaa - kas nepareizi. Tu staasti - sha es salaidiishu, paskatiishu.. nu, tas vnk nav nopietni. 
un taa peedeejaa/upgreidotaa sheema ir.. nu, cilveeks ar pasvakaam zinaashanaam meegjinaajis ko kopeet..

p.s. es atvainojos par kritiku, bet es tieshaam ceru, ka shii sadalja ir speejiga uz ko vairaak, kaa pasvakas DE sheemas alja kopijas pasvakas kopijas nemaakuliiga 'upgrade' risinaajumu.

p.p.s. tas cilveeks, kas tur corel ziimee tos uzlabojus, gadiijumaa nav Andrejs?

----------


## Osvalds007

Nē , tas ir mans draugs Georgijs...
Shēmas ir manas ...tikai man nebija datora versijas...
Neapšaubu Tavu kompetenci , bet mani neapmierina atbilde:-sūdīga shēma!!!! 
Visi forumi piebāzsti ar šadiem apgalvojumiem... Učuku sindroms : - Es zinu kā tas jādara... nu i super! Bet tas nav arguments!

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, Osvald! Iesāki ar gabarītiem. Vai tad mājas laboratorija koferī jāsapako? Stacionāros apstākļos plauktā/uz galda/pagaldē vietas aptrūcies? Nedomāju, ka vērts tērēt laiku, ja sovjetu militārās rūpniecības produktu vēl var dabūt par nieka -padsmit lašiem. Tepat forumā vienam otram esmu līdzējis atbrīvoties un tikt pie šāda brīnuma - 
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/4521-Pērku-laboratorijas-barošanas-bloku 
Man, protams, nepatīk, ka šie rīki darba laikā reāli pīkst, bet nav jau jāliek guļamistabā metru no gultas. Tāpat Mārim krājumos šis tas atrodas palaikam - 
http://www.ltn.lv/~aa/osc.htm 
Radīt savu konstrukciju ir vērts, ja par mazu naudiņu nekas tāds nav nopērkams.

----------


## kaspich

> Nē , tas ir mans draugs Georgijs...
> Shēmas ir manas ...tikai man nebija datora versijas...
> Neapšaubu Tavu kompetenci , bet mani neapmierina atbilde:-sūdīga shēma!!!! 
> Visi forumi piebāzsti ar šadiem apgalvojumiem... Učuku sindroms : - Es zinu kā tas jādara... nu i super! Bet tas nav arguments!


 nu, un? taa ir TAVA probleema, ka neapmierina atbilde. es neesmu apnjeemies Tevi/visus apmerinaat.
ko tad man tagad bija dariit? slaveet murgus?
Tu esi gatavs paabuuveet? nee. Tevi interesee nianses, kas/kaapeec nav pareizi? nee.
nepatiik uchuku sindroms? man nepatiik nejeegu sindroms..

----------

